
WikiLeaks: Documents from OPCW investigation into alleged Syrian gas attack - AndrewBissell
https://wikileaks.org/opcw-douma/
======
jajag
[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7793253/PETER-
HITCH...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7793253/PETER-HITCHENS-
reveals-evidence-watchdog-suppressed-report-casting-doubt-Assad-gas-
attack.html)

It may be the Daily Mail, but it seems our other media outlets won't report
it.

~~~
AndrewBissell
Tucker Carlson has actually featured some discussion of it on his show. Our
press ought to be ashamed that _that_ is one of the few mainstream US outlets
for this news.

